

Harvard cracks DNA storage, crams 700 terabytes of data into a single gram - bane
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/134672-harvard-cracks-dna-storage-crams-700-terabytes-of-data-into-a-single-gram

======
jcr
This is from 2012, so there is most likely newer research out there...

Previous Discussion (with 130 comments):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4396931](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4396931)

Original Source (not extremetech.com blogspam):

[http://hms.harvard.edu/news/writing-book-
dna-8-16-12](http://hms.harvard.edu/news/writing-book-dna-8-16-12)

Paper Abstract: "Next-Generation Digital Information Storage in DNA"

[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/337/6102/1628.abstract](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/337/6102/1628.abstract)

The actual paper:

[http://arep.med.harvard.edu/pdf/Church_Science_12.pdf](http://arep.med.harvard.edu/pdf/Church_Science_12.pdf)

